# Edibility of meat after euthanasia



## furrdurr (Nov 14, 2016)

Yesterday we butchered our oldest goat (close to 12 years old) because she was bloated and in pain. Her temp was normal so we suspect no fever or inflammations.

I think she had got to much fodder (we've almost stopped giving them fodder, rather giving them hay) or some such as her intestines looked like she had some blockage several places.

The question is whether the meat is fit for consumption? We're used to butchering game and such, but they're not usually struggling to breath for a day before butchering...

Any input is much appreciated


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Sorry for your loss.

As long as she didn't have medications in her system the meat should be safe.

Stress may affect the flavor? 

The meat will be less tender due to her age. Maybe do ground flavored sausage.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss but hands down your a outstanding person for not wasting her. Bloat I would say it will be fine. If it was a actual sickness like pneumonia I myself would pass. Couldn't tell you why, I just can't eat a sick animal. This family I'm friends with will butcher out just about any dying animal, but I refuse to


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

following:type:

Let us know what you decide and how it turns out.

Sorry for your loss, wow a 12 year old goat! You are amazing!


----------



## furrdurr (Nov 14, 2016)

The carcass ended up hanging a bit too long and developed some spots and such, in the end we didn't risk eating it. Whether this was because of poor handling by us or something else.

Thanks for your comments


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Always best to be safe! 

Sad to lose an animal that you owned for so long! 

I can attest to feeling sad even over losing an older hen!

We have one now, that is past her prime on laying and her siblings are long gone! This hen will probably not make 4 years, & I tell all -I won't be sad when she goes as she has always been so pecky! Top of the coop, & a classic bossy hen! But,truth be told, a life is a life-& I guess I am just too sensitive!

RIP to your sweet one!:snowhat:


----------

